# France to Ban Gas Powered Cars in 2040



## Weatherman2020 (Jul 6, 2017)

Welcome to the 19th century. 

Good luck Airbus getting those plane components to you. 

France plans to ban sales of petrol and diesel cars by 2040


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jul 6, 2017)

cant do it any sooner? sheesh.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Jul 6, 2017)

LA RAM FAN said:


> cant do it any sooner? sheesh.


I know, the planet is dying and they drag their feet. 

Or is it all the morons who passed the moronic law know they'll be retired and collecting a pension by 2040?


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jul 6, 2017)

What a retarded and meamg less law.

.


----------



## Iceweasel (Jul 6, 2017)

They have a nuclear power infrastructure, we don't.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Jul 6, 2017)

Iceweasel said:


> They have a nuclear power infrastructure, we don't.


Guess which direction that green technology is going.


----------



## OnePercenter (Jul 6, 2017)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Welcome to the 19th century.
> 
> Good luck Airbus getting those plane components to you.
> 
> France plans to ban sales of petrol and diesel cars by 2040



That's a good idea.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Jul 6, 2017)

OnePercenter said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > Welcome to the 19th century.
> ...


I agree. I'm buying a bunch of Boeing stock in 10 years.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Jul 6, 2017)

Weatherman2020 said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> > cant do it any sooner? sheesh.
> ...



Got a twofer 

1. Citing the fake news
2. Admitting that the planet is fucked


----------



## usmbguest5318 (Jul 6, 2017)

> France to Ban Gas Powered Cars in 2040



...And we should care what France chooses to do in France because.....???


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jul 6, 2017)

Xelor said:


> > France to Ban Gas Powered Cars in 2040
> 
> 
> 
> ...And we should care what France chooses to do in France because.....???





Well the forum.is Europe not US ...



.


----------



## Pete7469 (Jul 6, 2017)

Xelor said:


> > France to Ban Gas Powered Cars in 2040
> 
> 
> 
> ...And we should care what France chooses to do in France because.....???


We can laugh at the frogs again.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Jul 6, 2017)

ClosedCaption said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > LA RAM FAN said:
> ...


Threefer!  Showing how ignorant the left are!

France Plans to End Sales of Gas and Diesel Cars by 2040


----------



## Fenton Lum (Jul 6, 2017)

Weatherman2020 said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> > cant do it any sooner? sheesh.
> ...



Perhaps it was to mimic america's 19th century colonial empire approach to foreign affairs, who knows.  France is not alone and we should celebrate being last again.  I've got some left over fireworks, maybe I'll light them off with flint and steel.

Germany Has Some Revolutionary Ideas, and They're Working


----------



## Anathema (Jul 6, 2017)

Iceweasel said:


> They have a nuclear power infrastructure, we don't.



Do the nuclear powered cars time travel when they hit 88mph?


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Jul 6, 2017)

Fenton Lum said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > LA RAM FAN said:
> ...


Last to the 19th century!


----------



## Fenton Lum (Jul 6, 2017)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Fenton Lum said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...


Last as in healthcare.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jul 6, 2017)

Fenton Lum said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > LA RAM FAN said:
> ...






500 year old plus windmill technology is revolutionary to you?

It don't take much to get you excited huh kid?



.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Jul 6, 2017)

Fenton Lum said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > Fenton Lum said:
> ...


Yeah, that's why millions risk their lives trying to get into America.


----------



## Fenton Lum (Jul 6, 2017)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Fenton Lum said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...


People move all over the world hon, much of it to leave areas we destabilize intentionally.  You should get out more and stop watching american television.


----------



## Fenton Lum (Jul 6, 2017)

bear513 said:


> Fenton Lum said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...


Damn, and I thought that was Germany.  Lets go mine some coal, who's wit me?!?!?!?


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Jul 6, 2017)

Fenton Lum said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > Fenton Lum said:
> ...


Flee America while you still can.  I'll even buy you a plane ticket if you change citizenship.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jul 6, 2017)

Fenton Lum said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > Fenton Lum said:
> ...





If it's so last why the heck does the parents of Charlie Gaurd want to bring him to America instead of his crappy socialist death panel care GB?


Opinion | The dying child who became an ideological football



.


----------



## Fenton Lum (Jul 6, 2017)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Fenton Lum said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...



Now?  You must be kidding, it's the first season of Reality America.  I'm sorry if your system cannot withstand scrutiny.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jul 6, 2017)

Fenton Lum said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > Fenton Lum said:
> ...




Yup liberal Detroit, St.louis ..blue states that they destroyed...



.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jul 6, 2017)

Fenton Lum said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > Fenton Lum said:
> ...





What alternative reality is that that?


.


----------



## Fenton Lum (Jul 6, 2017)

bear513 said:


> Fenton Lum said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...


I love isolated second hand anecdotes.

*New York, N.Y., October 8, 2015 *— The U.S. spent more per person on health care than 12 other high-income nations in 2013, while seeing the lowest life expectancy and some of the worst health outcomes among this group, according to a Commonwealth Fund report out today. The analysis shows that in the U.S., which spent an average of $9,086 per person annually, life expectancy was 78.8 years. Switzerland, the second-highest-spending country, spent $6,325 per person and had a life expectancy of 82.9 years. Mortality rates for cancer were among the lowest in the U.S., but rates of chronic conditions, obesity, and infant mortality were higher than those abroad.

“Time and again, we see evidence that the amount of money we spend on health care in this country is not gaining us comparable health benefits,” said Commonwealth Fund President David Blumenthal, M.D. “We have to look at the root causes of this disconnect and invest our health care dollars in ways that will allow us to live longer while enjoying better health and greater productivity.” 

U.S. Spends More on Health Care Than Other High-Income Nations But Has Lower Life Expectancy, Worse Health


U.S. Healthcare Ranked Dead Last Compared To 10 Other Countries

U.S. Healthcare Ranked Dead Last Compared To 10 Other Countries


*Major Findings*
·        *Quality:* The indicators of quality were grouped into four categories: effective care, safe care, coordinated care, and patient-centered care. Compared with the other 10 countries, the U.S. fares best on provision and receipt of preventive and patient-centered care. While there has been some improvement in recent years, lower scores on safe and coordinated care pull the overall U.S. quality score down. Continued adoption of health information technology should enhance the ability of U.S. physicians to identify, monitor, and coordinate care for their patients, particularly those with chronic conditions.

·        *Access:* Not surprisingly—given the absence of universal coverage—people in the U.S. go without needed health care because of cost more often than people do in the other countries. Americans were the most likely to say they had access problems related to cost. Patients in the U.S. have rapid access to specialized health care services; however, they are less likely to report rapid access to primary care than people in leading countries in the study. In other countries, like Canada, patients have little to no financial burden, but experience wait times for such specialized services. There is a frequent misperception that trade-offs between universal coverage and timely access to specialized services are inevitable; however, the Netherlands, U.K., and Germany provide universal coverage with low out-of-pocket costs while maintaining quick access to specialty services. 

·        *Efficiency:* On indicators of efficiency, the U.S. ranks last among the 11 countries, with the U.K. and Sweden ranking first and second, respectively. The U.S. has poor performance on measures of national health expenditures and administrative costs as well as on measures of administrative hassles, avoidable emergency room use, and duplicative medical testing. Sicker survey respondents in the U.K. and France are less likely to visit the emergency room for a condition that could have been treated by a regular doctor, had one been available. 

·        *Equity:* The U.S. ranks a clear last on measures of equity. Americans with below-average incomes were much more likely than their counterparts in other countries to report not visiting a physician when sick; not getting a recommended test, treatment, or follow-up care; or not filling a prescription or skipping doses when needed because of costs. On each of these indicators, one-third or more lower-income adults in the U.S. said they went without needed care because of costs in the past year. 

·        *Healthy lives:* The U.S. ranks last overall with poor scores on all three indicators of healthy lives—mortality amenable to medical care, infant mortality, and healthy life expectancy at age 60. The U.S. and U.K. had much higher death rates in 2007 from conditions amenable to medical care than some of the other countries, e.g., rates 25 percent to 50 percent higher than Australia and Sweden. Overall, France, Sweden, and Switzerland rank highest on healthy lives.

Mirror, Mirror on the Wall, 2014 Update: How the U.S. Health Care System Compares Internationally


No other advanced country even comes close to the United States in annual spending on health care, but plenty of those other countries see much better outcomes in their citizens' actual health overall.

A new Commonwealth Fund report released Thursday underscored that point — yet again — with an analysis that ranks 13 high-income nations on their overall health spending, use of medical services, prices and health outcomes. 

The study data, which is from 2013, predates the full implementation of Obamacare, which took place in 2014. Obamacare is designed to increase health coverage for Americans and stem the rise in health-care costs.

The findings indicate that despite spending well in excess of the rate of any other of those countries in 2013, the United States achieved worse outcomes when it comes to rates of chronic conditions, obesity and infant mortality.

One rare bright spot for the U.S., however, is that its mortality rate for cancer is among the lowest out of the 13 countries, and that cancer rates fell faster between 1995 and 2007 than in other countries.

"Time and again, we see evidence that the amount of money we spend on health care in this country is not gaining us comparable health benefits," said Dr. David Blumenthal, president of the Commonwealth Fund. "We have to look at the root causes of this disconnect and invest our health-care dollars in ways that will allow us to live longer while enjoying better health and greater productivity."

US health care: Spending a lot, getting the least


*Ranking 37th — Measuring the Performance of the U.S. Health Care System*
MMS: Error


*Health Care Outcomes in States Influenced by Coverage, Disparities*
https://www.usnews.com/news/best-st...-in-states-influenced-by-coverage-disparities


One explanation for the health disadvantage of the United States relative to other high-income countries might be deficiencies in health services. Although the United States is renowned for its leadership in biomedical research, its cutting-edge medical technology, and its hospitals and specialists, problems with ensuring Americans’ access to the system and providing quality care have been a long-standing concern of policy makers and the public (Berwick et al., 2008; Brook, 2011b; Fineberg, 2012). Higher mortality rates from diseases, and even from transportation-related injuries and homicides, may be traceable in part to failings in the health care system.

The United States stands out from many other countries in not offering universal health insurance coverage. In 2010, 50 million people (16 percent of the U.S. population) were uninsured (DeNavas-Walt et al., 2011). Access to health care services, particularly in rural and frontier communities or disadvantaged urban centers, is often limited. The United States has a relatively weak foundation for primary care and a shortage of family physicians (American Academy of Family Physicians, 2009; Grumbach et al., 2009; Macinko et al., 2007; Sandy et al., 2009). Many Americans rely on emergency departments for acute, chronic, and even preventive care (Institute of Medicine, 2007a; Schoen et al., 2009b, 2011). Cost sharing is common in the United States, and high out-of-pocket expenses make health care services, pharmaceuticals, and medical supplies increasingly unaffordable (Commonwealth Fund Commission on a High Performance System, 2011; Karaca-Mandic et al., 2012). In 2011, one-third of American households reported problems paying medical bills (Cohen et al., 2012), a problem that seems to have worsened in recent years (Himmelstein et al., 2009). Health insurance premiums are consuming an increasing proportion of U.S. household income (Commonwealth Fund Commission on a High Performance System, 2011).

Public Health and Medical Care Systems - U.S. Health in International Perspective - NCBI Bookshelf


*Once again, U.S. has most expensive, least effective health care system in survey*

A report released Monday by a respected think tank ranks the United States dead last in the quality of its health-care system when compared with 10 other western, industrialized nations, the same spot it occupied in four previous studies by the same organization. Not only did the U.S. fail to move up between 2004 and 2014 -- as other nations did with concerted effort and significant reforms -- it also has maintained this dubious distinction while spending far more per capita ($8,508) on health care than Norway ($5,669), which has the second most expensive system.

"Although the U.S. spends more on health care than any other country and has the highest proportion of specialist physicians, survey findings indicate that from the patients’ perspective, and based on outcome indicators, the performance of American health care is severely lacking," the Commonwealth Fund, a New York-based foundation that promotes improved health care, concluded in its extensive analysis. The charts in this post are from the report.







https://www.washingtonpost.com/news...care-system-in-survey/?utm_term=.3bea55276072


*US healthcare system ranks 50th out of 55 countries for efficiency*
http://www.beckershospitalreview.co...-50th-out-of-55-countries-for-efficiency.html


he U.S. healthcare system notched another dubious honor in a new comparison of its quality to the systems of 10 other developed countries: its rank was dead last. 

The new study by the Commonwealth Fund ranks the U.S. against seven wealthy European countries and Canada, Australia and New Zealand. It's a follow-up of previous surveys published in 2010, 2007, 2006 and 2004, in all of which the U.S. also ranked last.

Although the U.S. ranked in the middle of the pack on measures of effectiveness, safety and coordination of care, it ranked dead last on access and cost, by a sufficient margin to rank dead last overall. The breakdowns are in the chart above.

Conservative pundits hastened to explain away these results after the report was published. See Aaron Carroll for a gloss on the "zombie arguments" put forth against the clear evidence that the U.S. system falls short. 

http://www.latimes.com/business/hiltzik/la-fi-mh-the-us-healthcare-system-20140617-column.html

*U.S. Health Care Ranked Worst in the Developed World*
http://time.com/2888403/u-s-health-care-ranked-worst-in-the-developed-world/


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Jul 6, 2017)

Fenton Lum said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > Fenton Lum said:
> ...


We all know Obamacare is an epic failure, you don't need to keep beating that dead horse.


----------



## Fenton Lum (Jul 6, 2017)

bear513 said:


> Fenton Lum said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...



Keep tuned to your corporate state media.


----------



## Fenton Lum (Jul 6, 2017)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Fenton Lum said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...



That's why you're such a waste, HeritageFoundationCare did nothing, studies above are both pre and post hon.  Don't look at them, just keep beweebing.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jul 6, 2017)

Fenton Lum said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > Fenton Lum said:
> ...


Zzzzzzz the world uses different metrics then us tard..



Notice the top 10 hospitals in the world..


World | Ranking Web of Hospitals



Cleveland Clinic





 230 5 17 11
2 St Jude Children's Research Hospital





 58 3 103 37
3 Johns Hopkins Medicine





 23 6 31 61
4 Mayo Clinic Scottsdale AZ





 125 1 987 94
5 University of Maryland Medical Center





 92 2 1262 34
6 M D Anderson Cancer Center





 97 14 25 39
7 Massachusetts General Hospital





 401 20 82 18
8 Assistance Publique Hôpitaux de Paris





 96 67 10 43
9 Memorial Sloan Kettering Cancer Center





 26 18 619 107
10 New York Presbyterian / Lower Manhattan Hospital





 293 4 379 218
11 Providence Health & Services



.


----------



## Fenton Lum (Jul 6, 2017)

bear513 said:


> Fenton Lum said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...




Obviously you didn't look at, or could not understand what you were presented, much like you cannot grasp the argument.  Lovely hospital list though, kudos!


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jul 6, 2017)

Fenton Lum said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > Fenton Lum said:
> ...




I grasp it real fine that the metrics are not the same reported to the WHO  from country to country


You can't handle it that people want to come here for medical care like the parents of Charlie...


All your interested is more propaganda to try to force us into single payer.



.


----------



## Fenton Lum (Jul 6, 2017)

bear513 said:


> Fenton Lum said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...




Single payer [shudder]?  No way, I love the US pharma companies raping us to make up what they have to negotiate down to when dealing with the Canadians.

Did you foolishly think everything you were provided was WHO stuff shoog?  Nah, ya didn't care, you have a meme to protect.


----------



## HenryBHough (Jul 6, 2017)

By 2040 France will have had at least 20 "new" governments - each with their own ideas.  Well,  to the extent that the French might have any thoughts at all, let alone ideas.....


----------



## ClosedCaption (Jul 6, 2017)

Weatherman2020 said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...



Is "the left" what you call yourself for believing the news and believing in climate change now?


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jul 6, 2017)

Fenton Lum said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > Fenton Lum said:
> ...



So tell us who is going to make the drugs and R&D on new drugs if we go single payer, Canada?


Good luck for ever finding a cure for cancer If that happens.
...







 



.


----------



## Iceweasel (Jul 6, 2017)

Anathema said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> > They have a nuclear power infrastructure, we don't.
> ...


Not according to Einstein. But they can charge up the batteries with the electricity. Our electrical grid is straining to keep up.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jul 6, 2017)

*France to Ban Gas Powered Cars in 2040*

with leftists it is always 20 to 30 years in the future 

if it is such a problem 

why not ban em now 

--LOL


----------



## OnePercenter (Jul 6, 2017)

Weatherman2020 said:


> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...



Airbus makes a far superior product. Ask Sully!


----------



## OnePercenter (Jul 6, 2017)

jon_berzerk said:


> *France to Ban Gas Powered Cars in 2040*
> 
> with leftists it is always 20 to 30 years in the future
> 
> ...



Batteries are the issue. Electric vehicles are limited until new technology is developed where a battery group can power a car or truck for 1000 miles. But my Tesla can beat a hellcat.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Jul 6, 2017)

OnePercenter said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > OnePercenter said:
> ...


By 2040 they won't be making paper planes.
And I've worked with both Boeing and Airbus, I'll take Boeing hands down.

BTW - if Airbus had moved up the closure of the intake port further in the water crash landing sequence manual as it should have been the plane would not have sunk. They never got to that step before they hit the water.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Jul 6, 2017)

jon_berzerk said:


> *France to Ban Gas Powered Cars in 2040*
> 
> with leftists it is always 20 to 30 years in the future
> 
> ...


They need time to retire so they aren't held accountable.


----------



## petro (Jul 6, 2017)

Based on the changing demographics in France and much of Europe the future vehicle of choice will be...


----------



## Anathema (Jul 6, 2017)

Iceweasel said:


> Not according to Einstein. But they can charge up the batteries with the electricity. Our electrical grid is straining to keep up.



Electric cars need a massive leap foirward before they're even close to being practica for most people.  I work for an electric utility company.. People don't want to think about the real costs of upgradi g our grid. Especially if we continue to add renewable (wind/solar) to the grid.


----------



## percysunshine (Jul 6, 2017)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Welcome to the 19th century.
> 
> Good luck Airbus getting those plane components to you.
> 
> France plans to ban sales of petrol and diesel cars by 2040



Notice they are only banning sales. So they get Fiat imports from Italy...meh

Kind of depressing when a country admits that the Italians can build better cars.


----------



## Iceweasel (Jul 6, 2017)

Anathema said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> > Not according to Einstein. But they can charge up the batteries with the electricity. Our electrical grid is straining to keep up.
> ...


True, and libs prevent nuclear plants from opening. We have two here sitting dormant.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Jul 6, 2017)

Iceweasel said:


> Anathema said:
> 
> 
> > Iceweasel said:
> ...


Yep, the agenda of the left is simply anti civilization.


----------



## HenryBHough (Jul 6, 2017)

Weatherman2020 said:


> By 2040 they won't be making paper planes.
> And I've worked with both Boeing and Airbus, I'll take Boeing hands down.
> 
> BTW - if Airbus had moved up the closure of the intake port further in the water crash landing sequence manual as it should have been the plane would not have sunk. They never got to that step before they hit the water.



Oversight?  Or just making the evidence more difficult to find?


----------



## fncceo (Jul 6, 2017)

Welcome to the Future!  It doesn't burn fossil fuels ... but produces a LOT of Methane.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Jul 6, 2017)

HenryBHough said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > By 2040 they won't be making paper planes.
> ...


Just poor thinking on the part of Airbus.  They've moved up that step since the crash.


----------



## Fenton Lum (Jul 6, 2017)

bear513 said:


> Fenton Lum said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...



Because all the science comes from america?  No research elsewhere?  The corporations did this for you because no one else can?  You subsidize the pharma industry, Jeebus.

Only corporate power can ever hope to cure cancer, sorry, I can't join you in that.


----------



## Fenton Lum (Jul 6, 2017)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Welcome to the 19th century.
> 
> Good luck Airbus getting those plane components to you.
> 
> France plans to ban sales of petrol and diesel cars by 2040




*Volvo goes green, all vehicles to have electric motors by 2019 | Gadgets Now*

*Ya gettin' left behind Foghorn Leghorn.*


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Jul 6, 2017)

Fenton Lum said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > Fenton Lum said:
> ...


Canada is pretty good at fake science. Just ask Mann and his fake hockey stick.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Jul 6, 2017)

Fenton Lum said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > Welcome to the 19th century.
> ...


Great news. Time to invest in open pit mining.


----------



## fncceo (Jul 6, 2017)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Great news. Time to invest in open pit mining.


----------



## Fenton Lum (Jul 6, 2017)

S


Weatherman2020 said:


> Fenton Lum said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...


Silly, that's so old school.  Mountain top removal; and coal mining and fracking underneath simultaneously.  Starve out the masses for jobs/access to healthcare, and they’ll grovel for that work for a subsistence wage. Keep the kids uneducated and sans opportunities, dumb everything down until there is no truth at all, keep up the mystical american illusion a while longer until too many recognize the whole thing is nothing but another authoritarian system.  An empire.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Jul 6, 2017)

Fenton Lum said:


> S
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> ...


Dufus has no clue where Lithium comes from.


----------



## fncceo (Jul 6, 2017)

Fenton Lum said:


> Silly, that's so old school. Mountain top removal; and coal mining and fracking underneath simultaneously. Starve out the masses for jobs/access to healthcare, and they’ll grovel for that work for a subsistence wage. Keep the kids uneducated and sans opportunities, dumb everything down until there is no truth at all, keep up the mystical american illusion a while longer until too many recognize the whole thing is nothing but another authoritarian system. An empire.





Weatherman2020 said:


> Dufus has no clue where Lithium comes from.



His Lithium comes from the pharmacist.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jul 6, 2017)

Fenton Lum said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > Welcome to the 19th century.
> ...





You do know all cars have electric motors in them right?


.


----------



## OnePercenter (Jul 7, 2017)

Weatherman2020 said:


> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...



No engine landing in water. NO FATALITIES. DAMN IMPRESSIVE for both the plane and the pilot.


----------



## miketx (Jul 7, 2017)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Welcome to the 19th century.
> 
> Good luck Airbus getting those plane components to you.
> 
> France plans to ban sales of petrol and diesel cars by 2040


Since France does not have any backbone, this is the only thing they can do to stop muslims from taking over and working in all their gas stations.


----------



## OnePercenter (Jul 7, 2017)

Anathema said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> > Not according to Einstein. But they can charge up the batteries with the electricity. Our electrical grid is straining to keep up.
> ...



Battery technology. 

More solar at the end user.


----------



## OnePercenter (Jul 7, 2017)

percysunshine said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > Welcome to the 19th century.
> ...



We should send them our POS Dodge and Jeeps.


----------



## OnePercenter (Jul 7, 2017)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> > Anathema said:
> ...



Using nonpolluting, 100% renewable power is anti civilization?

Have any landfills in your 'neck of the woods'? Methane is a great source of energy for power plants; nonpolluting and free.


----------



## OnePercenter (Jul 7, 2017)

Weatherman2020 said:


> HenryBHough said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...



And yet....NO FATALITIES


----------



## Anathema (Jul 7, 2017)

OnePercenter said:


> Battery technology.



Let me know when they have one thst can go 350+ miles over the course of 6 days with no charge. Until then I'll keep my ICE, thanks.



OnePercenter said:


> More solar at the end user.



Only if you plan to go off the grid. Interconnection for s 1mW solar field can cost $500K to $1 Million. Smaller, personal installations sell power more than they feed the individual home.


----------



## montelatici (Jul 7, 2017)

The Tesla can go over 300 miles over the course of a month without a charge.  The new electric Volvos will exceed that.  The EC engine will go the way of horse drawn carriages within a decade. The EU will be generating over 50% of their electrical power from renewable sources within a decade and nearly 100% by 2050 while the U.S. will be fracking for the domestic market as everyone else will be on renewables. I really do dislike backward old assholes that are my age.


----------



## Jarlaxle (Jul 8, 2017)

What about the large number of people who simply have no way to charge an electric car?


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Jul 8, 2017)

OnePercenter said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > HenryBHough said:
> ...


Several thousand people have died inside Airbus aircraft, stop acting like the plane was responsible for the crash on the Hudson coming out so well.

BTW - I was on the Incident Investigation Team for a major aerospace company. We investigated every incident in the world that had our parts on the aircraft.  A lot of stuff you never hear about yet I'm sure freaked out the people on board. Again, I will take a Boeing aircraft if given the choice.


----------



## OnePercenter (Jul 9, 2017)

Jarlaxle said:


> What about the large number of people who simply have no way to charge an electric car?



People don't have electricity in their house?


----------



## OnePercenter (Jul 9, 2017)

Weatherman2020 said:


> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...



Yet the A-340 remains the only the ONLY commercial airliner used by airlines with NO FATALITIES.


----------



## montelatici (Jul 9, 2017)

Jarlaxle said:


> What about the large number of people who simply have no way to charge an electric car?



Anyone that can afford an electric car will have a home that has electricity.


----------



## Jarlaxle (Jul 9, 2017)

OnePercenter said:


> Jarlaxle said:
> 
> 
> > What about the large number of people who simply have no way to charge an electric car?
> ...





montelatici said:


> Jarlaxle said:
> 
> 
> > What about the large number of people who simply have no way to charge an electric car?
> ...



*Whoooooooosssssssssssssssssssshhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh...................*


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Jul 9, 2017)

OnePercenter said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > OnePercenter said:
> ...


Wow, you found one model with limited service. BFD.


----------



## OnePercenter (Jul 10, 2017)

Weatherman2020 said:


> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...



How can you write 'limited service,' the A-340 has been in service for 25 years. Besides, crash data is per mile, not amount of aircraft.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Jul 10, 2017)

OnePercenter said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > OnePercenter said:
> ...


Just 377 were ever built.  It's a long haul aircraft. Airbus still sucks.


----------



## HenryBHough (Jul 10, 2017)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Just poor thinking on the part of Airbus.  They've moved up that step since the crash.



The folks for whom I plan two international trips each year has mandated  that I check the details on all proposed flights.  The words they used were:  "If it's not Boeing I'm not going".


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Jul 10, 2017)

HenryBHough said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > Just poor thinking on the part of Airbus.  They've moved up that step since the crash.
> ...


Most Airbus aircraft can't even dump fuel dump if they get into trouble.  If your lucky you can fly around to burn the fuel.  If you need to land now, your toast. Literally.


----------



## montelatici (Jul 11, 2017)

Weatherman2020 said:


> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...



Airbus makes a better aircraft than Boeing, always has.  Boeing sucks.


----------



## montelatici (Jul 11, 2017)

"Airbus will have ended 2015 with more orders for new aircraft than its American rival Boeing, marking the third consecutive year the European company has emerged on top. While Airbus had 1022 orders by the end of December, Boeing had 743."

Airbus to surpass Boeing again in orders for new aircraft


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Jul 11, 2017)

montelatici said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > OnePercenter said:
> ...


I've worked on both. Boeing beats Airbus in aircraft and personnel. The French just don't understand a lot of basics.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Jul 11, 2017)

montelatici said:


> "Airbus will have ended 2015 with more orders for new aircraft than its American rival Boeing, marking the third consecutive year the European company has emerged on top. While Airbus had 1022 orders by the end of December, Boeing had 743."
> 
> Airbus to surpass Boeing again in orders for new aircraft


Irrelivent that European nations ban purchasing from Boeing.


----------



## montelatici (Jul 11, 2017)

I have worked on avionics packages for both, and there is no comparison between the QA of Airbus and Boeing, Boeing is haphazard.  The Europeans are far better qualified personnel wise.  Boeing uses poorly paid technicians for jobs that should only be handled by qualified engineers.


----------



## montelatici (Jul 11, 2017)

There is no ban on buying Boeing in the EU. Quite the opposite.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Jul 11, 2017)

montelatici said:


> I have worked on avionics packages for both, and there is no comparison between the QA of Airbus and Boeing, Boeing is haphazard.  The Europeans are far better qualified personnel wise.  Boeing uses poorly paid technicians for jobs that should only be handled by qualified engineers.


Poorly paid?  Their union has them earning 6 figures in many cases. I had to teach the French basic principles in manufacturing, as I'm sure many of their customers had to do too.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Jul 11, 2017)

montelatici said:


> There is no ban on buying Boeing in the EU. Quite the opposite.


Ya, and there is no ban on the US Airforce buying an Airbus refueling aircraft either, but real life is another thing.


----------



## montelatici (Jul 11, 2017)

Weatherman2020 said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > I have worked on avionics packages for both, and there is no comparison between the QA of Airbus and Boeing, Boeing is haphazard.  The Europeans are far better qualified personnel wise.  Boeing uses poorly paid technicians for jobs that should only be handled by qualified engineers.
> ...



Compared to the European engineers who earned 6 figures plus had 6 week vacations and 32 hour weeks. I am sure you didn't teach the French basic principles in manufacturing, they were quite capable and  their processes were better documented and more automated than Boeing's.  I am an engineer,  I reviewed TDPs from both companies.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Jul 11, 2017)

montelatici said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...


And I was on the Incident Investigation Team for a major aerospace company. We were involved in every incident in the world, from crashes to smoke in the cabin. 

I'll take Airbus.


----------



## montelatici (Jul 11, 2017)

So, you don't have more than a superficial understanding of manufacturing.   But, I'll take Airbus too.  We agree.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Jul 11, 2017)

montelatici said:


> So, you don't have more than a superficial understanding of manufacturing.   But, I'll take Airbus too.  We agree.


I got interrupted. I'll take Airbus for job security. In incident involvement. 

Yeah, only over 40 years of design and manufacturing experience with only one US patent, so I don't know much.


----------



## OnePercenter (Jul 11, 2017)

Weatherman2020 said:


> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...



That's your non-factual based opinion.


----------



## OnePercenter (Jul 11, 2017)

Weatherman2020 said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > "Airbus will have ended 2015 with more orders for new aircraft than its American rival Boeing, marking the third consecutive year the European company has emerged on top. While Airbus had 1022 orders by the end of December, Boeing had 743."
> ...



That was Trump.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Jul 11, 2017)

OnePercenter said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > OnePercenter said:
> ...


OK, name two other things that France manufactures that shows they know what their doing. 

My point is validated.


----------



## OnePercenter (Jul 11, 2017)

Weatherman2020 said:


> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...



Your lies have been factually dismissed.


----------



## Jarlaxle (Jul 11, 2017)

OnePercenter said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > OnePercenter said:
> ...



Because it *is* limited service: only a few carriers (largest being Lufthansa) use the A340...less than 400 were built.  In only six years, there are more Boeing 787s in service than A340s!  The only reason it even has that many flying was the archaic ETOPS restrictions on twin-engine airliners.


----------



## Jarlaxle (Jul 11, 2017)

OnePercenter said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > OnePercenter said:
> ...


You would not know a fact if it crawled up your ass and did the can-can.


----------



## montelatici (Jul 12, 2017)

Weatherman2020 said:


> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...



Dassualt (Military Aircraft)
Schneider Electric (Electrical Components)
Schlumberger (Oil field equipment and services)
Alstom (Trains including TGV)
Michelin (Tires and cable)
Renault (Automobiles)
Thales (Defense products)
Peugeot (automobiles)
Safran (SNECMA jet engines, defense products) 
Sanofi (Pharmaceuticals)
Saint-Gobain (Advanced Materials, glass, carbon fiber)


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Jul 12, 2017)

montelatici said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > OnePercenter said:
> ...


I will give you Michelin. 
The rest are crap and avoided in the US. 

I left a Safran is a Swiss company. At least it was 25 years ago when I worked in their medical division. Which they then sold because they screwed up big time after I left and had to do a huge recall on implanted devices.


----------



## montelatici (Jul 12, 2017)

Weatherman2020 said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...



Safran S.A. is a French multinational aircraft engine, rocket engine, aerospace-component, defense, and security company. Wikipedia

Stock price: SAF (EPA) €83.19 +1.68 (+2.06%)
Jul 12, 5:36 PM GMT+2 - Disclaimer
Headquarters: Paris, France

Thales Defense and Security sells 100s of millions of dollars worth of defense equipment and systems to the U.S. armed services.  We just finished commissioning a Thales TACAN bought by the USAF for a base in Romania.  

*The Thales AN/PRC-148 JTRS Enhanced MBITR (JEM) is standard issue for U.S. ground troops for LMR comms.*





There are hundreds of other examples. 

*Alstom to provide Amtrak with its new generation of high-speed train*

*Alstom and Amtrak announced today that they have signed a contract for Alstom to design and build 28 new high-speed trains, which will run on the Northeast Corridor (NEC) between Boston and Washington D.C. Amtrak and Alstom also signed a long-term contract under which Alstom will provide Amtrak with long-term technical support and supply spare components and parts for the maintenance of the new trainsets. Together, these contracts are worth €1.8 billion ($2 billion). *

*Alstom to provide Amtrak with its new generation of high-speed train*

*YOUR DOG WON'T HUNT.*


----------

